# Rotary table for routing



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

I am looking for a way to fabricate a simple rotary table; similar to a rotary milling table that is used on a machine mill. Has anyone made something like this or perhaps even made one. I want to use a router to mill circular designs that would be too large for my 12" dis. lathe.


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

one way would be to mount your router to the underside of a board, as a makeshift router table, then if your workpiece can have a hole in the middle, you can mount a pin on the table away from the bit the radius distance you need, then make light passes extending the bit a little at a time.

I just read your profile, 
You have a lot of experiance in woodworking, so the above idea may have already been on your mind, I don't mean to insult your intellegence in woodworking by giving a suggestion for this task, but just in case you could gleem some help from it would be good.

I just remembered, I seen in a book where to rout the edges of a circular piece they used a "v" groove board, where the bit was inside the "v" groove, and the circular piece rotated (by hand) in the groove.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Hobby1, thanks for the suggestion. I didn't explain it very well. I did find some ideas on another site "RouterForums.com".


----------

